# My old Pen Blank Corner Trimming Sled



## Bozz (Sep 1, 2016)

Here is an old drawing and post I did years ago that has given me great service and protected my fingers at the same time.  It's been so long since I've posted - I'm not sure I'm doing it right.  Anyway, here is my jig, reposted from 2007.
Easy and inexpensive to make.  I use this to round off the corners quickly on hard to turn wood to reduce the amount of chip-out and tearing before chucking up a blank on my lathe.  Works well for non-wooden blanks as well.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 1, 2016)

Always love it when people make jigs. Sometimes that is the fun part of woodworking.


----------



## Jack Parker (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for posting, Bozz. Very nice looking.


----------



## Edgar (Sep 1, 2016)

Very well done. You should get together with Wayne and put that in the library!


----------



## JimB (Sep 1, 2016)

That's a cool jig. Thanks for sharing (again).


----------



## MDWine (Sep 1, 2016)

I've made more jigs and fixtures than any other projects.... cept maybe for pens!
This one is a winner!


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 1, 2016)

I think you should make some and offer them for sale--some folks like me don't have the tools available to make something that first rate--plus some--like me are handicapped--I've been looking for a manufactured band saw sled without success--and this is another item I would like to obtain.

Nice going!!


----------



## Jolly Red (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm going to have to copy that and make one of them.  Thanks a lot for sharing this.


----------



## SteveG (Sep 2, 2016)

This is the ONLY jig for this purpose that has ever got my interest...after a lot of blanks and pens. I am going to make one.

Thank You very much for the post!


----------



## homemadetools (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi all - homemade tools guy here. Not a spammer  You might have seen us on one of hundreds of other DIY forums (proof: HomemadeTools.net: Links).

Just a note that we featured Bozz's excellent Pen Blank Corner Trimming Sled in yesterday's HomemadeTools.net newsletter, of course fully credited to Bozz, at this link:

HomemadeTools.net April 23, 2017

We know this forum well; lots of nice homemade tools here. We have 51 homemade tools listed from this site, all credited to each builder and linked directly to each original post. Here they all are:

Homemade Tools from penturners.org - HomemadeTools.net

I hope we've been able to send you some quality traffic. Keep on making homemade tools.


----------



## Woodchipper (Apr 25, 2017)

Great idea.  Got to make one.


----------

